

Clayton Christensen on Religion and Capitalism (2012) - gmays
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6JYk5aCB4A

======
gmays
While I don't agree with him on the necessity of religion, I do believe this
highlights the need for teaching kids ethics, character, honesty, self-
discipline, etc. in school--arguably the most crucial things to success as an
adult. Ideally, parents would teach their children these things, but this
isn't an ideal world.

